# Inching Toward Making 2.0 Live Again



## ScottW (Aug 1, 2006)

In case you haven't taken time, please take a lookg around Beta 2.0. http://beta.macosx.com. Most of the major bugs which caused the site to be pulled in the first place have been resolved along but we still have more to do.

If you haven't done so, be sure and play around and report on any oddities or bugs you run into.

Thanks!


----------

